# De'Longhi KG79 any good?



## Tony (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello good folks ...

I haven't even acquired a Gaggia Classic yet, but will a De'Longhi KG79 produce a fine enough coffee grind for espresso? Hopefully I'm going to be able to find some kind of suitable (new) burr grinder at a 'sensible' price, I'm sure the ones costing hundreds and hundreds are a lot better, but ...

Oh and if that's a *no* to the KG79 does anybody have recommendations?

Thanks in advance.

Tony


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I own this grinder and whilst its great for French press grind.its useless for espresso.even on its finest setting its still nowhere near fine enough


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Tony said:


> Hello good folks ...
> 
> I haven't even acquired a Gaggia Classic yet, but will a De'Longhi KG79 produce a fine enough coffee grind for espresso? Hopefully I'm going to be able to find some kind of suitable (new) burr grinder at a 'sensible' price, I'm sure the ones costing hundreds and hundreds are a lot better, but ...


Hi Tony. Don't know the DeLonghi but problem with the cheaper grinders is their ability to produce consistent fines for espresso as Mike points out. Good thing about buying grinders is there are plenty of decent espresso grade grinders which come up second hand. The cheapest new half decent one is by Ibertal but still costs over a £100. If you are serious about getting into coffee, it's worth checking out the forum for advice and guidance and then going for something second hand. That way, you'll get a decent grinder that will serve you well.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

What's a sensible price to you? I hate to ask, but we need to know!

Brand new the cheapest you can do it is a Porlex for about £30 or an Iberital MC2 for about £130+VAT. If you can stretch to a little more, the grind off happening soon should narrow down the choices in the market.

Lots of bargains can be had second hand too if you keep an eye on here and ebay.


----------



## Tony (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the good advice folks ... I've been reading a lot more on these forums this weekend, I've only just found the 'for sale'/ 'wants' etc sections! Although great on the price and environment I really think the novelty of hand grinding with a Porlex will wear off :-s ... I've come around to the fact I am going to have to spend some money to get a half decent grinder, it's just there are so many out there! I saw a Rancilo Rocky go for £156 + 16 p&p on ebay earlier today, wasn't sure if that was good or bad, supposedly had new recent burrs etc ...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Tony i have a few smaller grinders available at the mo, I will always recommend that if you have the space get a used commercial, as they grind so much better than the purely home use grinders, however if you want it purely for the classic then there are a number of options out there just depends what you want to pay for one?


----------



## Tony (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello coffeechap, ta for the post ... yes the grinder will be for a Gaggia Classic *finally* the hunt it over, I got one from ebay, old machine, but good condition, right price, recently descaled etc and seller approachable (I've read on amazon and other places how a lot of the 'new' classics last 6- 9 months and then various things go wrong, lots of messing about) ... anyway! ... the thing that seems bad about a commercial one (for a domestic kitchen) is not just it's size/ footprint but it's going to have a lot of already ground coffee going stale, no? The commercial ones all seem 'doser' ones, from what I've seen.

I've been looking at;

Happy Donkey have new Iberital MC2 Auto Grinder for £112 + VAT + 4.25 p&p approx. £139

But the MC2 is conical blades and not burrs I believe.

What do you have Mr Coffeechap say 1/ similiar price as MC2 (


----------



## Tony (Apr 4, 2013)

p.s.

Just looking at a few Mazzer Luigi super jolly's on ebay ... one of which is yours coffeechap, 36 bids already and 6 days still to go wow!


----------

